# Cooper's Creek WMA Hogs??



## BeenHuntn (Jul 29, 2009)

anybody got any hog scouting or herd reports on Coopers Creek? we've seen some sign but no hogs. just wondering if anyone has any reports on the hog sign from this wma.... any reports would be great... we dont want to waste our time in there hunting if there isn't many hogs in there...  thanks.


----------



## bfriendly (Jul 30, 2009)

I have heard Coopers Creek to be one of the better Northern WMAs Lately for Hogs.  Nothing SPecific, but it is supposedly getting LOADED with Hogs.  Have you been out there scouting or hunting?   I am just CUrious cause I dont think you can be hunting out there until Aug 15, which is when Small Game Season Starts

As far as waisting time out there? Man You gotta remember, these WMA's up here are TOUGH!  Aint no EZ pickins like down South, That is for SURE!


----------



## BeenHuntn (Aug 7, 2009)

i find hog sign and put a camera out and got only bear pictures !!!   

we wanted to hog hunt when squirrel season opened... dont want no bears... at least not until 9/12... only going up there to shoot a hog not a bear... got bears pegged at rich mountain which is a lot closer.


----------



## nx95240 (Aug 7, 2009)

that would be sweet to arrow a bear..


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 8, 2009)

WOW! Nice bear Pic1  Rich Mtn? We were at the Range the other day, but have NOT been out on the WMA.
Pinelog is Closest to me so that is where I go. I have a pic of a Bear Track, have seen some Hogs and finally got one on My last day to hunt during this last Turkey season.  I have been to Cohutta a few time and there are some HUGE HOGS there.  I saw a Pig that was WAY over 300lb. It looked like a Big FAT B&W FARM PIG!

You OBVIOUSLY are spending time and putting out effort, so I WISH YOU THE BEST of LUCK.

Be Sure to post some pictures!!

Have you seen much hog sign at Rich Mtn?  If I went there, would you suggest going as far away from the Shooting range as possible?


----------



## BeenHuntn (Aug 10, 2009)

i havent spent much time at rich mtn. a friend has a cabin that borders the wma that i hunted from last year... there were bears everywhere but saw no hog sign... but i didnt scout much. had a camera out for a month and only got bear pics... no deer or hogs on the camera... maybe the bears scared them off....
bear 
deer 
hogs 
turkey


----------



## seabolt (Aug 13, 2009)

*hogs*

man just go to logens creek there ever wher.and purty branch.was ther 2 day


----------



## irocz2u (Aug 13, 2009)

they  usly  release  hogs  on coopers  creek  week  or 2 befor the  season  opens  and  have  a  big  hunt  then  call  the  dnr  over  it  and ask  them


----------



## madsnooker89 (Aug 13, 2009)

there are alot of hogs on cooper's creek i see them all the time i just seen a 300 pound hog by lake winfield scott about a month ago


----------



## MULE (Aug 15, 2009)

irocz2u said:


> they  usly  release  hogs  on coopers  creek  week  or 2 befor the  season  opens  and  have  a  big  hunt  then  call  the  dnr  over  it  and ask  them


 What? You might want to check them facts again.


----------

